# Aquarium Stores in Abu dhabi/Dubai



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello Friends

Will anyone share some info about the Aquarium stores in AbuDhabi/Dubai?

Will be travelling shortly to Abu Dhabi.

Looking to pick up some planted tank CO2 stuff like Aquamedic AM100 and similar things.

Thanks in advance.

ame


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi

 Is there anyone from UAE?


----------



## Flurl (Jan 24, 2009)

Rather late i suppose, but if it helps:

You probably want to try the Tetra chain of stores, www.uae-pets.com

They have branches in khalidiya and one on electra street and in almariah mall
I recommend the electra branch

You'll find some beautiful silver angels for 5dh (<$2 each), their plants are 5-10dh each (even got some huge crypts and hygro, great price, $1 pots of hairgrass!). They have the biggest range of filter equipment in AD, eheim, fluval, etc (but no aquaclear  ) and some nice tanks and ferts etc.

No CO2 equipment, just as well you probably won't find any in the UAE, better trying to contact a fizzy drinks company for the regulator and tank they might have some. I believe there's an aquarium equipment trade show going on in a month in dubai at the crowne plaza, you might want to look that up.


----------



## adipnayak (Apr 4, 2009)

hi there i know this is kinda late but Flurl would love to know name of the store and contact info of the place that has the hairgrass.
i have tried calling UAQ pets but they dont seem to stock hairgrass or any decent substrate. Any other place that you would know?
thank you


----------



## Flurl (Jan 24, 2009)

I found hairgrass 2 of the 3 times I went to the al Mariah branch but most of the store keepers don't know a thing about the stock. They have tetra susbtrates in the main branch (I wouldn't know I just use soil). Try looking for aqua art in Qatar they have everything seachem and ADA


----------

